# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Το ορτύκι μου έχει πρόβλημα

## Pipi

Για σας.παράξενο πρήστηκε το πόδι της μικρής μου.παρακαλώ,κανείς ξέρει τι είναι αυτό?κτηνίατρος μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι τραυματισμό.την έδωσα μια βδομάδα tetracycline όμως τίποτα.τώρα μου είπε να βάζω το ίδιο σε σπρέι.άλλος μου είπε ότι είναι ποδοδερματιτιδα.βελτίωση μηδέν.πονάει το πουλάκι και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## jk21

να δουμε το σημειο που υπαρχει το προβλημα και μια εικονα κατω απ το πελμα του;

----------


## Pipi

απο το κινητο μου δεν μπορουσα

----------


## Pipi



----------


## IscarioTis

Για αιματμα-αλλεργια μπορει να ειμαι και λαθος βεαια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βαζε καθε μερα πρωι απογευμα celestoderm αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο  (εχεις καποια αλλη δερματικη αλοιφη αντιβιωσης στο σπιτι ; ) και παρε augmentin 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο και πες μας πανω κατω το βαρος του πουλιου 

εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα ειτε απο καποια μολυνση εξωτερικη σε αμυχη του πελματος ειτε απο καποιο εσωτερικο μικροβιο (κυριως φοβαμαι για σταφυλοκοκκο ) 

η τετρακυκλινη δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα μπορουσε να αναχαιτισει το προβλημα ...

----------


## Pipi

Έχω Kenacomb.μόλις την έβαλα .μετά από την αντιβίωση έχει διάρροια.τρώει,πίνει.το σημείο όμως καίγεται.άμα είναι σταφυλόκοκκο υπάρχει κίνδυνος για μας;η μικρή μου δεν σταματάει να την φιλάει και αγκαλιάζει.αδυνάτισε,δεν ξέρω τι βάρος έχει:πάντως καμία σχέση με τα νορμάλ πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

παρε τη celestoderm καλυτερα 

δεν βλεπω εμφανες εξωτερικο τραυμα που θα επρεπε να μην ακουμπατε , παρολα αυτα σε καθε περιπτωση οταν πιανεται το πουλακι , πλενεται απλα τα χερια μετα .Δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος .Υπαρχουν και εσωτερικες λοιμωξεις .Επισης δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειναι αυτο το μικροβιο 

παρε και ultra levure καψουλες των 50 mg απο φαρμακειο και θα βαζεις 1 καψουλα στα 300 ml νερου .Σε μερος αυτου του νερου θα βαζεις και το φαρμακο σε ποσοτητα που θα σου πω οταν μου πεις το βαρος του πουλιου . Θα βοηθησει στη διαρροια αν ειναι απο την αντιβιωση , αν και μπορει να εχει σχεση και με τη λοιμωξη του πουλιου και οχι την αντιβιωση που εδωσες

----------


## Pipi

το πουλακι ειναι 220 γρ.celestoderm κρεμα σκετη δεν υπαρχει.ειναι με κορτιζονη.δεν ξερω αμα κανει?

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτη θα παρεις και θα βαζεις πρωι βραδυ .Ειναι γενταμυκινη με δεξαμεθαζονη

κανεις την σκονη του augmentin ποσιμο εναιωρημα οπως συστηνουν οι εσωκλειστες οδηγιες (μεχρι καποιο σημαδι ... διαβασε και θα καταλαβεις ) και δινεις απο το διαλυμα αυτο πρωι απογευμα στο στομα οσο θα σου στειλω με προσωπικο μηνυμα . Ειναι σημαντικο να παρει σιγουρα την δοση στο στομα , τουλαχιστον τις πρωτες 5 μερες

----------


## Pipi

Σήμερα το πουλάκι μου έχασε πολύ αίμα.δεν ξέρω πως έγινε.μάλλον κάτι χόρτο από το άχυρο που του βάζω κάτω τρύπησε το πόδι του πάνω,στη άρθρωση.τώρα τρώει λίγο και πίνει νερό καλά.τι να του δώσω:αβγό,κάτι άλλο?η αντιβίωση να ξεκινήσω να δίνω?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξεκινησες το φαρμακο; αμεσα !!! δεν πηρες το πμ ; 


δωσε στο νερο του και almora plus , ενα φακελλακι σε 250 ml  .Ειναι ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη απο φαρμακειο για να δυναμωσει επειδη εχασε αιμα και αν μπορεις δωστου με συρριγκα φρεσκοστυμμενο χυμο πορτοκαλι να πιει οσο θελει , εκτος αν πινει απο ποτιστρα αμεσα μονο του  .Για να ανεβουν τα ερυθρα αιμοσφαιρια  του αν εχασε αρκετο αιμα

----------


## Pipi

Σήμερα έπαθε κάτι που δε κατάλαβα πως έγινε.μάλλον το χόρτο από το άχυρο που βάζω κάτω τρύπησε το πόδι τις και έπιασε αρτηρία.έχασε πολύ αίμα.τώρα πίνει νερό όμως τρώει λίγο.έβαλα σε κρόκος το φάρμακο,όμως δεν το θέλει.φοβάμαι με στο στόμα να δίνω,να μην την πνίξω

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δωσεις στο στομα δεν ειναι εξασφαλισμενο οτι θα παρει το φαρμακο  .Σου στελνω με πμ και δοσολογια στο νερο που πινει αλλα πρεπει να πινει επαρκεστατη ποσοτητα για να εχει αποτελεσμα . Λες οτι πινει και ευχομαι να ναι οκ

----------


## Pipi

εγω δινω στο στομα #### μλ προι,βραδυ.η καλιτερα σε νερο?

----------


## Pipi

ηλεκτρολυτες τετοια ωρα δεν εχω που να βρω.στο νερο οπως μου ειπες βαζω ultra levure 50 και συνεχεια το πινει.η διαρροια τελειωσε,να συνεχισω να το δινω?το ποδι της το εχω τυληγμενο,καθαριζω μονο με ορο,απο αυριο θα το ανοιξω γιατι φοβαμαι να μην αρχισει να τρεχει παλι.τρωει αγγουρι,μαρουλι,καρπουζι...

----------


## jk21

Σου εστειλα και δοσολογια για το νερο του , γιατι εγραψες οτι φοβασαι να του  δινεις στο στομα .Αν μπορεις να δινεις , θα ηθελα να συνεχισεις στο στομα .Ειδικα οταν τρωει και τροφες που περιεχουν νερο ( μαρουλι κλπ ) δεν προκειται να πινει επαρκη δοσολογια φαρμακου απ την ποτιστρα (σε παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μην αναφερθει ξανα δοσολογια  γιατι ειναι φαρμακο και ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης που δεν γραφει επισημα απανω του δοσολογια για πτηνα και δεν θελω να γινεται κακη χρηση απ επισκεπτες που διαβαζουν και ισως δωσουν σε περιπτωσεις που δεν χρειαζεται ή σε τιμες που δεν ταιριαζουν στην περιπτωση τους )

Δεν σταματας την αντιβιωση σε καμμια περιπτωση πριν τις  7 μερες συμπληρωμενες και τοτε μονο οταν δω απ κατω το πελμα του πουλιου και υπαρχει ξεκαθαρα ιαση .Αν οχι αλλα υπαρχει σαφη βελτιωση , θα συνεχισεις λιγο ακομα αλλα θα σου ποσο τοτε , αναλογα την εικονα

----------


## Pipi

Ευχαριστω! Δεν με αφηνει το συστημα να γραφω στα πμ,πρεπει να εχω 10 σχολια,τωρα νομιζω τα εκανα,ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι! Μονο δεν καταλαβα αν να συνεχισω με το ultra levure στο νερο? Βασικα αμα ο ανθρωπος παιρνει αντιβιωση ειναι καλα για το στομαχι να το παιρνει,ελπιζω να ισχυει και για τα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

ναι να συνεχισεις !!!

----------


## Pipi

Το πόδι της που είναι φουσκωμένο ξεκίνησε να τρέχει αίμα.έχω μόνο φισ.ορο.να δίνω να πίνει ανά ηλεκτρολύτες?και εγώ δουλεύω.τα παιδιά μόνοι τυσ στο σπίτι είναι.

----------


## jk21

ναι δωσε εστω φυσιολογικο ορο 

αν ειναι αιμα δωσε 1-2 σταγονες konakion βιτ Κ απο φαρμακειο στο στομα  και καθαριζε με οξυζενε την περιοχη και μετα βαζε corn flour να σταματησει η αιμοραγια .Ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα; 

αν ειναι πυον , καθαριζε με οξυζενε

----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi

Κάτι παυσίπονο δεν κάνει για πουλιά?πονάει...δεπον , πονσταν σιρόπι μήπως??

----------


## jk21

ειτε metacam 5mg / ml απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη

 ειτε FARMELOX  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/1742  ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο 


εχουν και τα δυο μελοξικαμη  .Ειναι ουσια που εχω ακουσει σε σεμιναριο πτηνιατρο να την συστηνει για περιπτωσεις εντονης φλεγμονης 


αναλογα με το πιο θα βρεις , θα δουμε για δοσολογια 


Αν το πρασινωπομελανο χρωμα , δεν ειναι απο κατι που εχεις κανει επαλειψη αλλα ετσι ειναι απο μεσα , υπαρχει μαζεμενο φουλ πυον  . Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση θα σε παρεπεμπα σε πτηνιατρο σιγουρα αλλα στο ρωτησα σε πμ και ξερω οτι δεν βρισκεις εκει που εισαι , οποτε σε μια δυσκολη περιπτωση , θα το προσπαθησουμε μαζι , ασχετα αν δεν ειμαι γιατρος και ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε για αυτη την ψυχουλα και μονο

Σε ποιο σημειο εχει την αιμοραγια; απο κατω; υπαρχει τραυμα ανοιχτο ;

----------


## Pipi

Όχι.απο κάτω δεν έχει.το μπλε είναι από το σπρέι τετραμικινη που την έβαλα δύο φορές από την αρχή.μεταξύ στα δάχτυλα που έχει σκούρο σημείο από εκεί έτρεχε.και μια φορά από πανό,κοντά στη άρθρωση προς το μπουτάκι.από κάτω έχει τρία παράξενα άσπρα πράγματα που είναι σκληρά.τι είναι δεν ξέρω.μια φορά την τρύπησα με καρφίτσα.βγήκε λίγο υγρό σαν νερό και μετά αίμα.το βράδυ θα σου στείλω μερικές φωτογραφίες.θα δο και για τα παυσίπονα.θα μιλήσουμε .Τρώει  , πίνει ,λατρεύει τα αγγούρια, καρπούζι, μήλο  ... το ένα φακελάκι με ηλεκτρολύτες το έβαλα σε 300 μλ νερό.τα 200 σίγουρα τα ήπιε.γιατί βάζω λίγο λίγο να είναι φρέσκο.σαν λίγο να μου φαίνεται καλυτερεύει το ποδαράκι.μπορεί όμως ιδέα μου να είναι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα. Εύχομαι περαστικά στο ορτυκάκι σου! Πριν και μετά από κάθε επαφή που έχεις εσύ ή η οικογένεια σου με το πουλάκι να πλένετε καλά τα χέρια. Χρειάζεται καλή απολύμανση.

Στα μηνύματα σου να αφήνεις κενό πριν τα σημεία στίξης γιατί αλλιώς κόβεται το μήνυμα συνήθως. Είναι ένα bug του φόρουμ. Το τελευταίο μήνυμα το εμφάνισα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pipi

Ευχαριστώ!Θα διορθώσω το λάθος μου.είμαι τόσο στεναχωρημένη...

----------


## jk21

για τα ασπρα δεν μπορω να σου πω , γιατι δεν τα εχω ορατα σε καποια φωτο  .Ομως καθαρισε την περιοχη με οξυζενε πρωτα και μετα βαζε αλοιφη αντιβιοτικη ή σπρει τερραμυκινης δυο φορες την ημερα , οπως και χαμηλα στο πελμα και εκει που χανει αιμα .Στο σημειο εκεινο ισως εχει μπει κατι εσωτερικα και να ειναι η αιτια της φλεγμονης .Αυτο αν δεν το απορροφησει ή το αποβαλει ο οργανισμος (αν ειναι εφικτο ) με το χρονο , μονο επεμβαση πτηνιατρου ισως μπορει να το αφαιρεσει (αν υπαρχει τελικα κατι ) 

το πρηξιμο δειχνει να μειωνεται ναι , οχι πολυ αλλα δειχνει .. ποσες μερες εχεις συμπληρωσει με το φαρμακο;

----------


## Pipi

augmentin δινω απο 12.05 το βραδυ.

----------


## Pipi

βρηκα αυτο φαρμακο.ο κτηνιατρος ειπε οτι ειναι για γατες και σκυλια.Να το παροω για το πουλι?



και το ποδι απο κατω

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως προς το παρον δεν βλεπω βελτιωση ... ελπιζω να συμβει με την παραλληλη χρηση αντιβιωσης και αντιφλεγμονωδους 


ναι μια χαρα κανει και δεν χρειαζεται και διαλυση . Δινεις ομως 1 μονο σταγονα αδιαλυτη την ημερα !  (0.05 με 0.06 ml δηλαδη )


αν στο 6ημερο συμπληρωμενο δεν εχει βελτιωση (αν εχει θα συνεχισουμε στο ιδιο σχημα ) εστω και μικρη  ή εχει επιδεινωση νωριτερα , θα βρεις και baytril  0.5 %  να δωσεις παραλληλα στο augmentin

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικα στο ορτυκακι σου ευχομαι....

----------


## Pipi

Χθες βραδυ εδωσα το metacam οπως μου ειπες.σαν να ζωηρεψε.εκανε μονη της βολτα στο σπιτι,δεν αφησε μυρμηγκι!  :Happy:

----------


## IscarioTis

Παλι καλα για το πουλακι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pipi

Λιπών,θέλω ιδέες από σας.και τα άλλα μου ορτύκια κάνουν πληγές στα πόδια τους.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τραυματίσουν στα σίδερα που πατάνε.είναι σε κλουβί αβγοπαραγωγη.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι κατι τετοιο ισως .... αλλιως σκεφτομαι μην υπαρχει κατι τετοιο  επεκτασιμο  (δες ποστ 24 )*Παπάκι με αδυναμία στήριξης στα πόδια του*ή καποιο αλλο μικροβιο που λειτουργει μεταδοτικα

----------


## Pipi

μπορω να βαλω προληπτικα στα ποδια τους αυτο?

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν neoterramycine θα σου ελεγα αμεσα 

σκετο τερραμυσιν εχει οξυτετρακυκλινη αλλα οχι νεομυκινη .Σιγουρα κανει δεν εχεις προβλημα απλα η fucidin εχει ουσια πιο δραστικη απο την οξυτετρακυκλινη

----------


## Pipi

οχ,θα ειναι δυσκολο κρεμα να βαλω σε καθε ενα πουλακι.μηπως υπαρχει σπρει fucidin?πριν απο ολα θα ειναι μεγαλο αγχος να το κανω πρωι και βραδυ

----------


## jk21

ενα απο τα δυο αυτα παρε απο φαρμακειο 

το πρωτο εχει δυο ουσιες αντιβιοτικες  (νεομυκινη , βακιτρακινη ) και το δευτερο εχει μια (νεομυκινη ) αλλα και μια επουλωτικη (καταλαση ) 


http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/vioplex

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/6186


το ενα εχει το θετικο πιο μεγαλου φασματος μικροβιων που πιανει  , το δευτερο οτι ισως επουλωσει τις πληγες πιο γρηγορα

----------


## Pipi

το πουλακι συνεχεια αποβαλλει υγρο σαν νερο,δεν ειναι διαρροια,δεν εχει  αιμα,σαν να εχει πυρετο και φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι καλα

----------


## Pipi

απο τοτε που ξεκινησαμε θεραπεια δεν εχει κανει αυγα.ηθελε τωρα να κανει αυγο.βγηκε πρωτα το εσωτερικο και στη συνεχεια μαλακο το τσοφλι.πηγα να πεθανω απο στεναχωρια!

----------


## jk21

ενισχυσε το με ασβεστιο και ηλεκτρολυτες . Εχεις καποια ταμπλετα ασβεστιου για ανθρωπους , αν οχι σκευασμα για πουλια; ηλεκτρολυτες ειναι το almora plus απο φαρμακεια

----------


## Pipi

Περάσανε 7μερες με τη αντιβίωση.το ίδιο είναι το πόδι της.
Τι να κάνω?δεν υπάρχει πτηνιγιατρος που να την δει ονλαιν?
Για μένα πρέπει να γίνει επέμβαση,θα τη κάνω εγώ,όμως να έχει κάποιος να μου λέει τι να κάνω.

----------


## Pipi

Παρακαλώ πως να δίνω Baytril :ποσο για πόσες μέρες?

----------


## jk21

θες 2.2 mg ενροφλοξασινης την ημερα για πουλι 220 γρ . 

1 ml baytril 0.5 % ( προσεξε μην σου δωσουν μεγαλυτερου ποσοστου γιατι τοτε αλλαζει )   εχει 5 mg ενροφλοξασινης . Αρα θες γυρω στα 0.4 ml συνολο την ημερα δηλαδη  0.2 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο στο στομα .Δινε παραλληλα και augmentin  . Δες αν αναλαμβανει την επεμβαση κτηνιατρος για μεγαλυτερα ζωα 

Αν οχι  αποστειρωνεις την περιοχη με betadine ή hibitane απο φαρμακειο (επαλειψη σε ολη την περιοχη τριγυρω , στα χερια και στα εργαλεια χωρις ξεπλυμα (να μεινει πανω μονιμα  )  για ενα 10λεπτο τουλαχιστον μεχρι την επεμβαση . Αν ανοιξεις με το νυστερι , δεν ξερω αν μετα την εξοδο του πυωδους υγρου εχεις και αιμοραγια .... το πιθανοτερο .Σε αυτη τη φαση χρειαζεσαι αιμοστατικες γαζες ... δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερεις και δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερνα και γω ... ειναι μεγαλο ρισκο !!!! και μπορει να μην στα μετεφερα και σωστα ..... δεν ειμαι πτηνιατρος !!!! Ειναι μια λυση μονο αναγκης 

Αν το κανεις και πανε ολα καλα με σταματημα της αιμοραγιας  , μετα καθαριζεις με οξυζενε την περιοχη , ριχνεις πρωι απογευμα pulvo ή το αλλο και πρεπει να μπει πατουσιτσα απο γαζα που θα αλλαζει σχετικα συχνα με καθαρισμο του τραυματος και τοποθετηση σπρευ αντιβιοτικου .Παραλληλη χρηση των αντιβιωσεων στο στομα

----------


## Pipi

Την αλήθεια δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.δεν πειράζει.πείρα το baytril
0,5%(για ορνίθια και γαλοπούλες).διάβασα ότι τη ποδοδςρματιτιδα
είναι staphylococcus aureus.στο φύλλο οδηγιών λέει ότι δεν γιατρεύει
αυτό το πράγμα.το augmentin το σταμάτησα χθες.πείρα βέβαια και βιταμίνες 
Maxifort.πώς το δίνω?τη δευτέρα θα ψάξω για κανα κτηνίατρο,πας κάποιος
να δεχτεί να το κάνει.

----------


## Pipi

Άρα συνεχίζω το augmantin and baytril mazi.0,2 από το ένα και 0,2 από το άλλο.έτσι?
Πρωί και βράδυ??
http://www.paws-peliongreece.com/how...e-antibiotics/
Το λέει και εδώ.
Σας έχω τρελαθεί,συγγνώμη!!θέλω το πουλάκι μου να ζει!!!!

----------


## jk21

δινεις 0.2 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα baytril  στο στομα αδιαλυτο απο τη συσκευασια baytril 0.5 % 

δεν σταματας το augmentin .ουτε το baytril ειναι το πλεον εξειδικευμενο και δεν νομιζω να βρεις κανενα μη ενεσιμο φαρμακο εξειδικευμενο .Η βανκομυκινη πχ δεν υπαρχει ποσιμη . Δεν ειναι παντα ο χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκος αιτια της ποδοδερματιτιδας , αυτο ειναι λαθος ! ειναι μια απο τις πολλες περιπτωσεις μικροβιων και κυριως της ανθεκτικης ποδοδερματιτιδας . Ομως δεν χτυπιεται παντα με ενεσιμα φαρμακα αλλα και με αυτα που σου ανεφερα . Επισης αλοιφη εξεδεικευμενη σε αυτον αλλα οχι με ευρυ φασμα δρασης σαν την fucidin ειναι η bactroban  . Δεν ξερω αν θες να δοκιμασεις και αυτη  

Δες για την δραση των ουσιων του augmentin στον χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκο (aureus ) 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7799055


για τα περι επεμβασης ειναι λογικο να μην καταλαβεις ... οφειλα ομως να στα αναφερω αν τολμουσες  αλλα και για να δεις οτι δεν ειναι κατι απλο

----------


## jk21

Τωρα ειδα τη νεοτερη δημοσιευση σου , με την επισυναψη ενος link που πανω κατω σου αναφερει για την αναγκαιοτητα και των δυο σκευασματων μαζι , ελλειψει του ισχυροτερου ενεσιμου που ισως ενας κτηνιατρος να ειχε προσβαση για να κανει ( δεν ξερω αν δινουν  για ζωα , για αποφυγη δημιουργιας ανθεκτικοτητας  )

----------


## Pipi

Ευχαριστώ.διάβασα και για το augmentin και για ένα σορό αλλά.σούπα έγινε στο 
κεφάλι μου.Η Πιπη(το πουλάκι)έκανε αβγουλάκι,το πιο όμορφο...λένε ότι δεν πρέπει να τα φάμε.
Σέβομαι τις γνώσης σου!!ευχαριστώ και πάλι.χθες βράδυ πάλι έτρεχε αίμα δυο φορές.
Διάβασα ότι είναι τυπικό για τη ποδοδερματιτιδα.πάντως τρώει,πίνει,προσπαθεί να τρέχει...
Μόνο για τις βιταμίνες να μου πεις πως να δίνω.σκέφτομαι και στα αλλά πουλιά να δίνω.

----------


## jk21

Στο νερο του .Στο συγκεκριμενο θελω να εχουν σιγουρα και βιταμινη Α . Πηρες καποιες συγκεκριμενες;

----------


## Pipi

Σου είπα παραπάνω.δεν το είδες μάλλον.Maxifort.

----------


## jk21

Ναι κανει αυτο που εχεις . Δινεις στο νερο , οσο προτεινει το σκευασμα για διαλυση σε νερο , τουλαχιστον για εβδομαδα

----------


## Pipi

αρα τωρα δινω μονο τις βιταμινες στο νερο.ηλεκτρολυτες δινω οταν αιμορραγει.τοτε το ultra levure ποτε?και αλλο.το Metacam μπορω να δινω μαζι με τα αλλα φαρμακα το βραδυ?

----------


## jk21

το ultra levure μπορεις να το δινεις καθε μερα μαζι με την αντιβιωση , αφου εχει την ιδιαιτεροτητα ως μη παθογονος μυκητας και παραλληλα προβιοτικο σκευασμα ,  να μην σκοτωνεται απο την αντιβιωση 

Μetacam νομιζα οτι συνεχιζες . Δωσε συνεχομενα για 3 με 4 μερες να δουμε περα απο τον πονο , αν συμβαλλει μαζι με την αντιβιωση που χτυπα την αιτια  , στη μειωση της φλεγμονης.Μετα θα δουμε

----------


## Pipi

Είναι πολλά τα φάρμακα και έχω μπερδευτεί!
Την έδωσα 3μερες και σαν να είναι καλά μετά το
metacam.όμως πόσες μέρες μπορώ να δίνω?
Και άλλο:πότε βιταμίνες,πώς το ultra levure 
Μαζί με τα φάρμακα?συνεχεία τι να δίνω???εσύ τα ξέρεις.
Για μένα είναι αγνώριστο!

----------


## jk21

Για το metacam αν δεν δοθηκε μονο μια μερα αλλα τρεις απο οτι καταλαβα απο την τελευταια σου αναφορα , θα ηθελα να δω εικονα πριν και μετα για  να σου πω αν αξιζει να του δωσεις εστω και μια μερα παραπανω απ την 4η (που αυτη να την δωσεις ) γιατι τα (μη στεροειδη δηλαδη μη κορτιζονουχα που εκεινα εχουν αλλα κακα ... )   αντιφλεγμονωδη σαν και αυτο  δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τα στομαχια οσων τα παιρνουν 

το ultra levure στην κοινη ποτιστρα με τις πολυβιταμινες αλλα και την αντιβιωση (εκτος αν αυτην την δινεις στο στομα ) .Μονιμα οσο δινεις αντιβιωση δινεις και ultra levure .Aν δουμε οτι πανε πολλες μερες απλα δωσε μιση δοσολογια .Πολυβιταμινες 7 μερες

----------


## Pipi

βελτιωση μηδεν.και σαν να μεγαλωνει.

----------


## Pipi

ποστ 30 το πριν.τουλαχιστον το augmentin να δινω μιση δοση.ξερω εγω???

----------


## jk21

Παρε bactroban αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο και βαζε στην πατουσα με κυρια περιοχη χορηγησης εκει αριστερα στο καφε κακαδο που βλεπεις .Υπηρχε στην παλια φωτο και μια εστια μαλλον δεξια αναμεσα στο μεσαιο και ακριανο δαχτυλο που μαλλον εχει κλεισει . Δειχνει ιδια διογκωση αλλα κατι << μπαλακια >> αναμεσα στα δαχτυλα δειχνουν μειωμενα .


Οχι δεν μειωνεις το augmentin . Aν ημουν γιατρος θα ειχα γνωση αν μας επαιρνε να δωσουμε και πιο ισχυρη .... δεν εχω ! ομως δεν μειωνεις σε καμμια περιπτωση και δινεις μαζι με baytril .Eιναι ξεκαθαρα ανθεκτικο βακτηριο που χωρις ενεσιμο σκευασμα πιο εξειδικευμενο και εξετασεις μολυσμενου ιστου ή επεμβαση , δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο .Ειναι επισης σημαντικοτατο το πουλακι να παταει καπου πολυ μαλακά αν δεν μπει πατουσιτσα απο γαζα

----------


## Pipi

Βρήκα κτηνίατρος που ασχολείται και με πτηνά.
Δεν έχει ειδικότητα όμως δέχτηκε.συνεχια των 
φέρνουν κότες,γαλοπούλες...χθες έκανε το ίδιο
σε κόκορα.επειδή θέλω να είναι η επέμβαση με 
αναισθησία,για να μη πονάει το πουλάκι μου είπε θα με πάρει τηλ.
Τοπική δεν θα πιάνει,εγώ φοβάμαι από τη πλήρη
Για αυτό με γαζη(δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται στα ελληνικά).
Πρέπει να μιλήσω για τη δοσολογία μου είπε,γιατί
δεν έχω κάνει σε τόσο μικρά πουλιά.τι θα μου πείτε???

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εννοεις με την φραση << για αυτο με γαζη >>   δυστυχως

αν εχει εμπειρια στην επεμβαση αυτη και σου λεει οτι θα παει καλα , να προχωρησεις στο να την κανει το πουλακι

----------


## Pipi

https://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%...84%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Pipi

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο γιατρός.ΔΕΝ δεχετε να βάλει αναισθησία.
Δεν γνωρίζει και φοβατε.θα δοκιμάσει με spray.
Εγώ πάντως θα σκάσω,δεν ξέρω τι να αποφασίσω?!
Από πόνο μπορεί να πεθάνει!!!τι να κανωω...
Παρακαλώ βοήθεια!

----------


## Pipi

Έχω δει πολλά βίντεο,όμως τα πουλιά είναι ναρκωμένα.
Και δεν είναι σοβαρή επέμβαση.

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως (εγω τουλαχιστον ) δεν ξερω τα θετικα και αρνητικα της καθε περιπτωσης  .Ομως το πουλακι αν παιρνει συνδιασμο των φαρμακων που σου ειπα συν την αλοιφη , στις δοσεις που ειπα και δεν δειχνει εστω μικρη σταδιακη βελτιωση , αργα ή γρηγορα θα εχει θεμα με τη ζωη του ... ισως να πρεπει να ρισκαρεις , αρκει να σε πειθει ο γιατρος οτι πραγματι εχει εμπειρια απ τετοιες επεμβασεις  . Μιλησατε ισως για ενεση με αντιβιωση που υπαρχει αποκλειστικα σε ενεσιμη μορφη εξειδικευμενη για δυσκολα στελεχη τυπου βανκομυκινη;

----------


## Pipi

Όχι.πήγα μόνο,του έδειξα φωτογραφίες.είπαμε για την αναισθησία.αυτά.
Πείρα αρκετά τηλέφωνα σε όλο το νησί που υπάρχει κτηνίατροι.όλοι μου
πρότειναν ο ίδιος,που πήγα εγώ.μόνο αυτός έχει ιδέα από πτηνά.θα ρισκάρω.
Αύριο 9.30 έχω ραντεβού.μίλησα με ορνιθολόγος στη Ρωσία.είπε ότι πρέπει
να το ανοίξω.περιμένω απάντηση του για την αναισθησία.άμα προλάβει μέχρι
αύριο όμως..τα σκάσω....

----------


## Pipi

Πήγαμε στο γιατρός.με καρφίτσα άνοιξε το άσπρο
σημείο.μόλις το έσφιξε λίγο άρχισε να αιμορραγεί
το πόδι από πάνω.έβγαλε ένα κομμάτι από μέσα
και σταμάτησε.παρασκευή θα πάμε να τη δει και 
αν χρειαστεί να ξαναβάλει καινούργια γάζα.σε 
10 μέρες θα προσπαθεί να ανοίξει και άλλο σημείο.
Πάντως είπε ότι είναι γεμάτο το πόδι με πύο
.ελπίζει να πάει καλά το πουλάκι.να σταματήσω
το augmentin κα να συνεχίσω με baytril στο νερό
για τρεις,τέσσερις μέρες ακόμα.αυτά από μας σήμερα.
Την δίνω ηλεκτρολύτες για σήμερα.από αύριο βιταμίνες
και το φάρμακο.

----------


## Soulaki

Το καημένο, ταλαιπωρεια.
Ελπιζω να τελειώσει, σύντομα, και να είστε πάλι καλα.

----------


## Pipi

Αυτή την αιμορραγία δεν τη καταλαβαίνω.Γιατί?
Και τέταρτη μέρα αβγουλάκι κάνει!Πάνω στο πόνο της!
Ψίχουλα μου μικρή!Τόσο πολύ την αγαπάμε!

----------


## Pidgey

Πώς πάει το ορτυκι;

----------


## Pipi

Ευχαριστώ,περίπου τα ίδια.με δεδομένο ποδαράκι είναι συνέχεια.
Ο γιατρός είπε ότι σε 10 μέρες θα προσπαθεί ξανά να βγάλει και
άλλο κομμάτι πύο.τι να πω...δεν ξέρω,έχω τρελαθεί!!ζωηρή είναι,
τρώει,πίνει...

----------


## Pipi

ετσι ειναι τωρα. :sad:

----------


## jk21

Ελαχιστα βελτιωμενη εικονα  . Ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειτε επιπλεον επεμβαση χρειαζεται με παραλληλη αντιβιοτικη αγωγη ( μαλλον και πατουσιτσα υφασματινη ) , ειτε συνδιασμενη ισχυρη αντιβιοτικη αγωγη που ισως να μειωνε αργα αργα ομως το πυον .Η πιο αποτελεσματικη λυση ειναι σιγουρα η πρωτη .Δεν ξερω αν βλεποντας πλαγια το ποδι υπηρχε καποια σημαντικη μειωση που δεν μπορουμε να δουμε απο κατω

----------


## Pipi

Ο κτηνίατρος μου είπε να σταματήσω αντιβίωση
τη Κυριακή,έκανε πολλές μέρες και δεν κάνει.
Τώρα δεν είναι το πόδι σαν μπάλα,κάπως σκληρό
είναι.χθες πήγα να πλύνω το καλό της ποδαράκι.
Παρατήρησα ότι στη μέση και αυτό πρήζετε.είχε
κολλημένες σκατουλιτσες.δεν έβγαιναν με το νερό
και τα έκανα σιγά με το νύχι μου.βγήκαν κομμάτια
και άνοιξε μικρή πληγή.μάλλον προλαβα αυτό το
πόδι να μη πρηστεί.τώρα είναι με δύο ποδαράκια
δεμένα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Πω ρε το καημενο δηλαδη τι αλλο θα παθει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pipi

"πατουσιτσα υφασματινη" πως να κάνω με σωστό τρόπο?
Εγώ το δένω μεταξύ τα δάχτυλα.αμα δεν το κλίσω -αιμορραγεί.
 αλλάζω κάθε μέρα τη γάζα και βάζω fucidin.

----------


## Pipi

Παιδιά,συγγνώμη άμα δεν εκφράζομαι σωστά και 
κάνω πολλά λαθοι.δεν
μιλάω και καλά ελληνικά.πάντως προσπαθώ!

----------


## IscarioTis

Pipi αν θυμαμαι καλα που ειχε πει ο κ.Δημητρης (Jk21) δεν κανει η κρεμα fucidin σε πληγη.αλλα ας περιμενουμε να μπει και να μας πει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pipi

Οοχ,ξέχασα...πωωω...τώρα??οχ,φ  οβάμαι ...τι
εκανααα!!?

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν εχει προβλημα . δεν ειναι κορτιζονουχα παρα μονο αντιβιωση (φουσιδικο οξυ )  . για καποια που εχει και κορτιζονη θα το ειχα πει πχ την celestoderm 

Aκολουθεις οτι σου εχει πει ο κτηνιατρος .Εκεινος εχει σωστη εικονα του πουλιου απο κοντα .Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να μεινει και χωρις επεμβαση και χωρις αγωγη . Παντως αλοιφη και οχι αντιβιωση απο το στομα , πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει να βαζεις αλλα να εχεις το δικο του οκ

----------


## Pipi

"πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει να βαζεις αλλα να εχεις το δικο του οκ"-
συγγνώμη,δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς?

----------


## Efthimis98

Να πάρεις την άποψη του γιατρού αν πρέπει να βάζεις κάποια αλοιφή επάνω αν σταματήσεις την αντιβίωση στο στόμα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pipi

Μα δεν μου είπε τίποτα ο γιατρός.αυτός δεν ήθελε ούτε
το Baytril να δίνω.αφού η γάζα κολλάει και όταν τη βγάζω
ανοίγει τη πληγή και αιμορραγεί.παρόλο που τη βρέχω.
Οφφφ,καλά!ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Βαζε καλυτερα pulvo spray , να επουλωθει και πιο γρηγορα η πληγη να μην ανοιγει (αντι για αλοιφη ) .Μην βαζεις γαζα αλλα να καθαριζεις συχνα με οξυζενε αν δεις οτι και μετα το pulvo , ματωνει με την γαζα

----------


## Pipi

Καμία παυσίπονη κρέμα υπάρχει που να βάζω στο
πόδι της?καμία με lidocaine η άλλη?πονάει το 
πουλάκι!

----------


## jk21

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/5485
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/16151


o πτηνιατρος τι λεει; ποτε θα γινει ξανα επεμβαση; δεν μπορει να μενει ετσι , ειδικα αν ποναει ... βασικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το καθυστερει και χωρις να δινει και καποιο φαρμακευτικο σχημα μεχρι την αγωγη .Δεν ειμαι βεβαια γιατρος για να εχω στο μυαλο μου οτι εκεινος αλλα δεν σου εχει δωσει καποια εξηγηση; οταν καπου υπαρχει λοιμωξη , αν δεν αντιμετωπιζεται ουτε φαρμακευτικα ουτε με επεμβαση  , λογικα επεκτεινεται

----------


## Pipi

Εσύ,με γνώσεις,δεν το καταλαβαίνεις,εγώ τι να πω?!
Μου είπε σε 10 μέρες τα το ανοίξει ξανά.αυτό συμβαίνει
4.06.όλοι στο σπίτι υποφέρουμε.στα νεύρα μου..
Για αυτό πες μου τι να κάνω.άστον να μιλάει.θέλει το
πουλάκι συνέχεια στα χέρια μας να είναι.σήμερα την 
έδωσα σταγόνα μετακαμ.και νομίζω ότι μου εφιγε παραπάνω φάρμακο. τι να κανωω...

----------


## Pipi

p.s. Δεν είναι πτηνιατρος!

----------


## jk21

Δεν μπορω να σου πω τι να κανεις ... επεμβαση δεν μπορει να γινει απο καποιον αλλο .Αν χρειαζεται καποιο φαρμακο και ποιο , αν θες ρωτα τηλεφωνικα καποιον απ τους πτηνιατρους που μου ζητησες στην προσωπικη συνομιλια να σου στειλω πριν λιγες μερες  και εχεις ονοματα .Εκεινοι σιγουρα μπορουν να παρουν το βαρος και εχουν την ασφαλεστερη γνωση να σου πουνε στην κατασταση που ειναι το πουλακι (αν τους στειλεις σε καποιο mail φωτο ) αν μπορει να μεινει χωρις φαρμακα μεχρι την επεμβαση

----------


## Pipi

Μίλησα με το γιατρό στην Κοζάνη.τα βρήκαμε!
jk21,μακάρι να έχει περισσότεροι άνθρωποι
 σαν εσένα να βοηθάνε!σου ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Τώρα βλέπουμε.μακάρι να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι μου!
Με ελπίδα είμαι!

----------


## jk21

τα προσωπα ερχονται και παρερχονται .... οι κοινωνιες φτιαχνουν τους ανθρωπους  .Εσεις μπορειτε να τις κρατατε ζωντανες

----------


## Pipi

Καλησπέρα,άνοιξε από κάτω το ποδαράκι.το τι πράγμα
έβγαλε...δεν μπορώ να το περιφράσω.ένα κουταλάκι
σκληρό πύο.έχει και άλλο,όμως σε μια εβδομάδα.
Πάλι αιμορραγούσε και σταμάτησε,για να μην χάνει
αίμα.ήταν προσεχτικός,όμως άλλο με ενοχλούσε.
Μέσα στο καθάρισμα βγήκε από μέσα κάτι σαν κλώστη.
Κομμένο,δεν έβγαινε και το άφησε.άμα ήταν τένοντας
τι θα γίνει?αυτό τώρα με σκάει...

----------


## Pipi

Πωω τι τραβάει η ψυχούλα μου.μόλις την πείρα
για λίγο είδα ότι έσπασε το νύχι της στο άλλο 
πόδι.πάλι αίμα,τι σημαίνει με το πουλάκι μου,
τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα????τα σκάσω στο τέλος..

----------


## jk21

Πιθανοτατα το πουλακι καπου μαγκωσε το ποδι του σε καποιο σχοινι (κλωστη ) και μπηκε ισως κομματι της μεσα στο δερμα και αυτο ηταν η απαρχη της μολυνσης ... 

Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι αλλο σε κεινο το σημειο του ποδιου

----------


## Pipi

Καλησπέρα.μόλις γυρίσαμε από τον γιατρό πάλι.
Πολύ πράγμα έβγαλε,που το χωράει όλο αυτό?
Σουρωτήρι έγινε το πόδι της...νομίζω καλά
το καθάρισε αυτή τη φορά.όμως άλλο με ενοχλεί:
βγήκε και φούσκωσε μια φλέβα.τώρα από τι είναι
δεν ξέρω.φοβάμαι να μην σπάσει και να μην τη δω.

----------


## Pipi



----------


## jk21

ειναι μικρη η φωτο για να δουμε κατι ευδιακριτα ...

----------


## Pipi



----------


## jk21

Ειναι στην αρθρωση ... δεν ξερω αν ειναι φλεβα ή καποια αλλη φλεγμονη αλλα φοβαμαι για επιμολυνση απο  σταφυλοκοκκo που προχωρα στις αρθρωσεις 

(σταφυλοκοκκικη αρθριτιδα )

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseas...s-bumble-foot/

----------


## Pipi

Και τι αντιβίωση να δίνω?μου είπε  ο γιατρός
Augmentin να ξαναδώσω.με baytril ήταν μέχρι
χθες.αφού τόσο καιρό πήρε και τη μία και την
άλλη και δεν βοηθάνε!?

----------


## jk21

αν ο γιατρος σου δωσει ισχυροτερη δοσολογια augmentin απο οτι ειχες απο μενα , δωσε augmentin .Αν οχι , συμβουλεψου το γιατρο για δυνατοτητα και αναγκη χορηγησης συνδιασμου τους

----------


## Pipi

Μήπως ξέρετε άμα το αλόη είναι τοξικό για τα πουλιά?

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα, θα σε βοηθήσει: Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds ).

----------


## Pipi

Σκέφτομαι να βάζω ζελέ αλόης στο ποδαράκι της ανά κρέμα.
Θα ήθελα και να παίρνει,όμως δοσολογία και προετοιμασία
δεν ξέρω.διάβασα τα σχόλια .ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να βαζεις στο ποδι , φυσικα !

Αν εννοεις να παιρνει και εσωτερικα μεσω του νερου του , υπαρχει δοσολογια στο αρθρο (στο συνδεσμο που παραπεμπει στο πρωτο ποστ του θεματος των σχολιων που σε παρεπεμψε ο Ευθυμης ).Αν το διαβασεις θα δεις

----------


## Pipi

Καλησπερα!Απο χθες το βραδυ το πουλακι πινει παρα πολυ νερο 
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω!

----------


## jk21

αυτο ισως δειχνει δυσλειτουργια των νεφρων .. ισως ... δεν μπορω να ξερω σιγουρα .Εκτος αν κατι στη διατροφη του εχει αλλαξει που του δημιουργει αυτη την αναγκη

----------


## Pipi

Δεν αλλαξα τίποτα στη διατροφι. Δινω ηλεκτρολύτες. 
Μπορεί από τα πολλά αντιβίωση που πήρε να είναι.. 
Θα δω πως πάει και αύριο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Pipi

Μπορω να δινω τροφη για καναρινια και παπαγαλους στο ορτυκι;Κανει;

----------


## jk21

απο οτι γνωριζω , τα ορτυκια τρεφονται σε λειβαδια με σπορους δημητριακων (κυριως )  οποτε  σαφως θα μπορουσες  .Ειδικα τωρα που το πουλακι εχει ταλαιπωρηθει και χρειαζεται ενεργεια , δεν ειναι κακο να φαει και λιγο πιο λιπαρους που εχουν τα καναρινισια μιγματα .Σε νορμαλ εποχη η βρωμη και το κεχρι (καναρινοσπορος ) θα  μπορουσαν ανετα να δοθουν , πιο λιπαροι ομως με προσοχη στο να μην παχυνει  .Τα μιγματα παπαγαλων εχουν και ειδη μιλλετ που και αυτα ειναι δημητριακα .Υποθετω ρωτας για πιο ευκολη ληψη απο αυτο μικροτερων σπορων;

----------


## Pipi

αγορασα αυτη τη τροφη,νομιζω ειναι πιο καλη απο τα απλα?ειναι σπορους.φαινεται τι τρωνε.τι λες?

----------


## jk21

ειναι για περιστερια αλλα πιστευω οτι αν την τρωει το πουλακι , ειναι οκ 

δεν ειμαι εμπειρος στα διατροφικα ειτε των περιστεριων ειτε των ορτυκιων .Για περιστερια σιγουρα υπαρχουν μελη μας που μπορουν να την αξιολογησουν

----------


## Pipi

Ποιος να ρωτήσω άμα κάνει η τροφή?και να μου προτείνει
κάποια.δεν έχω χρόνο να τους ψήνω.δουλεύω 10-13 ώρες.
Τη καλύτερη θέλω για τα μωρα μου!

----------


## jk21

τα ορτυκια βρισκοντα σε διατροφη καπου μεταξυ περδικας , κοτας , περιστεριου 

θα φανε και εντομα ή σκουληκια ή σαλιγκαρια την ανοιξη , θα φανε και φουλ αμυλουχους (κυριως ) σπορους ολη τη χρονια και ειδικα το καλοκαιρι και το φθινιπωρο 

αν κοιταξεις για ετοιμη τροφη , θα βρεις ισως σε eshop καποια να λεει 

<< ΜΙΓΜΑ ΑΝΠΤΥΞΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΧΥΝΣΗΣ ΟΡΤΥΚΙΩΝ (1η-7η ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ) 87 ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ Η τροφή Νο 87 αποτελείται από αγνές φυτικές πρώτες ύλες και χορηγείται κατά βούληση σε φασιανούς και πέρδικες από την 1η έως την 4η εβδοµάδα της ζωής τους. Να χορηγείται πάντα φρέσκο και καθαρό νερό. Η τροφή περιέχει κοκκιδιοστατικό. Απαγορεύεται η χορήγησή της 5 ηµέρες πριν τη σφαγή.ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ ?ηµητριακοί καρποί (σιτάρι, καλαµπόκι), σογιάλευρο γενετικά τροποποιηµένο, ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, φωσφορικό µονο-ασβέστιο, αλάτι, διττανθρακικό νάτριο, αµινοξέα, φυτάση, βιταµίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία.  >>


Τα σχολια για τις αγνες φυτικες πρωτες υλες δικα σας .... 

αν δεν σου προτεινει κατι αλλο καποιος που εχει εμπειρια , δινε σπασμενο σιταρι ( πληγουρι ) ,  νιφαδες βρωμης , μιγμα για παπαγαλακια και σιγουρα να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο και αν δεν το κανει , να τρωει αυγοτροφη με φρυγανια σουπιοκοκκαλο αυγο βραστο  και λιγο ελαιολαδο  τριμμενα στο μουλτι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να βρεις μια τροφή για περιστέρια να του δώσεις , εάν δεν βρείς να πάρεις για παπαγάλους και να την εμπλουτίσεις με στάρι και ρύζι .

----------


## Pidgey

Κάποιο νέο;

----------


## Pipi

Τιποτα.τα ιδια.καθαριζει ο γιατρος και
παλι μαζευει.αρχισε να πριζεται και το αλλο ποδι.
Εστειλα δειγμα για εξετασεις να δω τι
ειναι αυτο το πραγμα που μας πεθαινει.
Περιμενω αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωω, τι ταλαιπωρία, και για εσένα και κυρίως για το πουλακι.
Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Pipi

Εχει e coli και staphilococcus aureus.Trisunmix στο νερο
θα παρνει.δωσολογια παρακαλω να μου πειτε.

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να τα καταφερει με το ειδος σταφυλοκοκκου που αναφερεις , γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο , ειδικα αν το augmentin δεν ειχε ουσιαστικο αποτελεσμα 

*Trisulmix Liquide και άλλα φάρμακα τριμεθοπρίμης - σουλφοναμίδων*για τι e coli ειμαι αισιοδοξος 


πριν σου στειλω δοσολογια ( δεν ξερω βεβαια γιατι δεν σου εδωσε ηδη ο γιατρος )  θα ηθελα να μου επιβεβαιωσεις οτι η συσταση σε δραστικες ουσιες που αναγραφει πανω του ειναι αυτη που επισυναπτω




> *Trisulmix liquid**
> 
> 200 mg /ml sulphadimethoxine 
> 40 mg /ml trimethoprime*

----------


## Pipi

Το πρωτο ειναι 20,το αλο 4.

----------


## Pipi

Το ιδιο ειναι,οπως στη φωτογ.

----------


## Pipi

Εγω εβαλα 1μλ σε 0.500 νερο.να μην ειναι
δυνατο μονο με ενοχλει.

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να δω ειτε το φυλλαδιο ειτε στο σκευασμα πανω , το σημειο που γραφει τα mg σε φωτογραφια , γιατι η διαφορα που λες ειναι δεκαπλασια σε σχεση με οτι ειχαμε για το σκευασμα 


οταν θα το δω , θα σου δωσω τη δοσολογια που θεωρω συμφωνα με τα μικροβια που αναφερεις και τις τιμες που εχω απο καποια διαδικτυακα κτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια για δοσολογιες , οτι πρεπει να παρει .Ειτε ειναι ισχυρη ειτε οχι και οταν υπαρχει σταφυλοκοκκος χρυσιζων (aureus ) δεν μπορει να ειναι ηπια ... εκτος αν πτηνιατρος σου δωσει κατι διαφορετικο .Το να δωσεις ηπια δοσολογια σε πανισχυρο μικροβιο απλα το κανεις πιο ανθεκτικο στην ουσια

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο ειναι επιλογη του γιατρου ;  αν ναι , κατοπιν αντιβιογραμματος ή απλα επιλογη του

----------


## Pipi

Θα σου στειλω σε λιγο το φαρμακο και τα
αποτελεσματα απο τις εξετασεις.

----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pidgey

Μα γιατί δεν ακολουθείς τη δοσολογία του γιατρού που έκανε τις εξετάσεις;

----------


## jk21

Tα δυο μικροβια δειχνουν  ευαισθητα τοσο στο φαρμακο που πηρες τωρα ,οσο και στο  augmentin  (amoxicillin + clavulanic ) και με προβληματιζει οτι με το augmentin  δεν ειχες δραστικο αποτελεσμα ....

θελω να δω τη σημασια των δεικτων ER και MIC ακριβως (ισως βρω γνωστο μου μικροβιολογο αλλα ανθρωπων ) να δω αν απο εκει μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε κατι περισσοτερο ... 


το σκευασμα ειναι 4 γρ τριμ και 20 σουλφα στα 100 ml 

δηλαδη 4000 mg και 20000 αντιστοιχα δηλαδη 40 και 200 mg στο ml αρα ειμαστε οκ σε σχεση με οτι ειχαμε απο παλιοτερα

η δοσολογια 1 ml στα 500 νερου που λες ειναι υπερεπαρκης εως αρκετα ισχυρη (ισχυροτερη απο οσο θα δου λεγα ) και την δινεις αν ειναι συμφωνα με οδηγιες γιατρου  αλλιως το βλεπουμε οταν θα ξαναμπω προς το μεσημερι

----------


## Pipi

Ο γιατρος ειναι διακοπες.Η κοπελα που
δουλευει εκει μου ειπε να το κανω οπως 
λεει στις οδηγιες.Δεν ξερω τιποτα αλλο,
γι'αυτο και σε ρωτησα.

----------


## Pipi

Τωρα το εκανα 1ml σε ενα λιτρο νερο μεχρι να μου πεις τι αλλο
να κανω. Το augmentin δεν εχει βελτιωση.Δεν το δινω.
Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

το ΜΙC ειναι αυτο  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimu..._concentration  και δεν εχω τις επαρκεις γνωσεις να το αξιολογησω ωστε να συγκριθουν μεταξυ τους αντιβιωσεις που φαινονται και οι δυο δραστικες σαν ουσιες  . Δεν μπορεσα να βρω το προσωπο που θα μαθαινα περισσοτερα 

με προβληματιζει εντονα οτι ενα φαρμακο που δειχνει οτι το μικροβιο ειναι ευαισθητο σε αυτο , δεν δειχνει να ειχε αποτελεσμα  στην πραξη ...  

δινεις οτι σου ειπε , οπως σου ειπε ο γιατρος ή η κοπελα που επικοινωνησατε , γιατι απο οτι βλεπω το σκευασμα τοσο προτεινει και δεν μπορω να ξερω πως το υπολογιζει σε ml νερου ωστε να το αντιστοιχεισει απο τη δοσολογια που δινει ανα κιλο βαρους του ζωου 

Λεει 1 ml με δυο ανα  λιτρο δηλαδη *μεχρι* 2 ml το μισο λιτρο  


αν εχεις αλοιφη bactroban (δεν θυμαμαι αν την ειχες παρει ) βαζε πρωι απογευμα και απο αυτη , αλλιως αγορασε απο φαρμακειο και βαζε .Η μουριποσινη που ειναι η δραστικη της ουσια ειναι οπως δειχνει το αντιβιογραμμα δραστικη και θα βοηθησει τοπικα




* επισημαινω στα αποτελεσματα τη μη δραστικοτητα (  R δηλαδη resistant ) της ενροφλοξασινης και της μαρμποφλοξασινης (ισχυροτατων θεωρητικα κινολονων ) στο χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκο !!!! ειναι αυτο που εχουμε πει πολλες φορες οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι δεδομενο για κανενα φαρμακο , θεωρητικα και μονο χωρις αντιβιογραμματα εστω και σπανια



* απο τα αντιβιογραμματα αφαιρεθηκαν τα στοιχεια του εργαστηριου , τα οποια θα ειναι διαθεσιμα σε καθε μελος μας που τα ζητησει απο την Δ.Ο με πμ  . Υπαρχει ετσι κι αλλιως στη σχετικη λιστα

----------


## Pipi

Ουτε εγω καταλαβα τη δοσολογια οπως τη λεει στις οδηγιες.
Η κοπελα μου ειπε να το δινω οπως λεει στις οδηγιες.
Εκει λεει ανα κιλο ζωου.
Αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω.
Το πουλακι να εχει οχι παραπανω απο 200 γραμμαρια.
Πως να καταλαβω ανα λιτρο νερο ποσα ml να βαζω?
Κανενας απο το γιατρειο τιποτα παραπανω δεν μου λεει.
Εβαζα bactroban τωρα μου ειπε να το αλλαξω με celestoderm.
Ακομα απο την αρχη τον ρωτησα να στειλουμε δειγμα για εξετασεις αλλα μου ειπε οτι δεν γινεται.
Τελευταια φορα που πηγαμε τον ρωτησα παλι και συμφωνησε να στειλουμε δειγμα.
Δεν πιστευε οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος για ενα ορτυκι να δινει τοσα λεφτα.
Μονο πες μου ανα λιτρο νερο ποσα ml να βαζω τιποτα αλλο.
Αν ηταν το δικο σου πουλακι ποσα θα εβαζες?

----------


## jk21

Θελω να μου πεις στην εικονα εδω ποσα *mg* ή γραμμαρια  ανα κιλο ζωου λεει , γιατι οριακα δεν φαινεται καλα

Οταν θα βρω και ποσο νερο πινει ενα ορτυκι την ημερα φυσιολογικα , θα μπορεσω να σου απαντησω εγκριτα 

Μεχρι τοτε βαζε οσο ξεκινησες

Βαλε celestoderm οπως σου ειπε .Ειναι και η γενταμυκινη δραστικη

----------


## Pipi

1 με 2 ml ανα 10 kg ζωντος βαρους.
Το πουλακι πινει περιπου 300 ml την 
ημερα.εχει μερες που πινει παραπανο
η λιγοτερο.

----------


## jk21

ως προς το νερο που πινει , δεν μπορω να βγαλω ασφαλη αποφαση στο ποσο πινει , γιατι εσυ μου λες 300 ml που δειχνει αρκετο για πουλι 200 γρ , οταν πχ ενα κοκατιλ πινει σχεδον 20 ml και εχει μισο βαρος ...  και σε ερευνα βρισκω πολυ μεγαλυτερες τιμες και σε νερο και σε τροφη 

http://agris.fao.org/agris-search/se...D=PK2009000495

θα στηριχτω λοιπον στο βαρος του δηλαδη 0.2 κιλα  ( 200 gr ) για να δωσουμε με μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια τη σωστη δοσολογια 

αν η μεγιστη δοσολογια ειναι 2 ml φαρμακου για 10 κ ζωου , παμε στα 0,04 ml για 200 γρ ζωο  .Κατι λιγοτερο απο σταγονα αδιαλυτη την ημερα  . θα διαλυεις 1 σταγονα σε 50 ml νερο και θα το αφηνεις να πινει τα 20 ml το πρωι και θα το παιρνεις δινοντας καθαρο και θα ξαναβαζεις παλι το απογευμα σε 50 ml νερου μια σταγονα και θα το αφηνεις μεχρι να πιει αλλα 20 ml και μετα παλι καθαρο νερο αν θελει και αλλο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παίζει σημασία και το δοχείο που του έχεις για νερό , π.χ εάν έχεις ένα δοχείο 1 lt θα διαλύσεις 1-2 ml φάρμακο . Το πουλί θα πιει ούτως ή άλλως 20 - 30 ml που αναλογεί στο βάρος του. Απλά η διάλυση θα είναι επαρκής ώστε να έχεις αποτελέσματα . Άκου τους εμπειρώτερους απλά σου λέω την άποψη μου ,  καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν ξερεις οτι πινουν τοσο λιγο νερο την ημερα (και γω δεν νομιζω να πινουν τοσο οσο ειδα στην ερευνα ... )  ισως με τα 20 + 20 ml που θελω να πιει ωστε να παρει πληρως το φαρμακο , να μην βγαινει η ποσοτητα  . 


η ουσια ειναι να παρει αδιαλυτη κατι λιγοτερο απο μια σταγονα την ημερα . Αν ο φιλος μας μπορει να δωσει με τη συρριγκα ακριβως  0.04 ml  , τοτε ισως ειναι το ιδανικο

----------


## Pipi

Το δοχειο της ειναι 50 ml.ετσι ελεγχω το ποσο που πινει.
Οποτε τα 20 ml οπος μου ειπε ειναι ακριβως τη δοσολογια.

----------


## Pipi

Δεν πινουν λιγο νερο.αμα κατολου.μπορω
να δινω 0.04 ομως πρεπει να βρω τετοια 
συριγγα.ειμαι φιλεναδα σας!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> Δεν πινουν λιγο νερο.αμα κατολου.μπορω
> να δινω 0.04 ομως πρεπει να βρω τετοια 
> συριγγα.ειμαι φιλεναδα σας!


χαχαχα συγνωμη !!!  βαλε ομως και συ το μικρο σου για να σε αποκαλουμε με το ονομα σου  :Happy: 


ζητας απ φαρμακειο συρριγκα του 1ml  .  Υπαρχει σιγουρα 

δινεις  4 απο τα 100 οπως βλεπεις στην φωτο που ακολουθει

----------


## Pipi

Ακομα δινω σε νερο. Η βελονα ειναι πολι λεπτη 
και δεν τραβαει το φαρμακο.δεν βρισκω αλλη 
λυση.καμια ιδεα?

----------


## jk21

Βελονα; παραλειψη μου ... χωρις τη βελονα χρησιμοποιεις τη συρριγκα

----------


## Pipi

Πρεπει να τη σπασω.δεν βγενει οπως τα αλλα.οκ,θα δω.

----------


## jk21

βαλε φωτο να δω γιατι ισως δεν ειναι του 1 ml  αλλα  0.33 ml

----------


## Pipi

Ναι,ειναι του 0.33,οχι 1.δεν βρισκω του 1.

----------


## jk21

κοψε και κατι (κοφτερο μαχαιρακι ή νυστερι ) τη μυτη και δωσε

----------


## Pipi

Απο χθες το πουλακι δεν μπορει να καθεται στα ποδια του.
Δινω με συριγγα ηλεκτρολυτες.Δεν τρωει.Ειναι με κλειστα
ματακια συνεχεια.Ωρες ωρες κουναει το κεφαλι του παραξενα.
Μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο; Τι φαι να του δωσω;

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως μαλλον οχι ... οτι μικροβιο εχει , το εχει καταβαλει. Οτι δινεις προσωρινα του παρεχει ενεργεια 

Δεν νομιζω να καταφερουμε κατι (ισως μαλιστα επιταχυνουμε το τελος της μαχης ) αλλα αν θες να ρισκαρουμε , δινοντας σε μεγαλυτερη δοση  απο την προβλεπομενη , καποιο απο τα φαρμακα (αντιβιωσεις ) που εχεις . Υποθετω οι διογκωσεις και η πληγη στην πατουσα δεν εξαλειφθηκαν .Μαλλον εχουν χτυπησει στο κοκκαλο πια για να μην μπορει να στηριχθει ...

----------


## Pipi

Το ποδι το καθαρισα,ομως μετα απο καιρο παλι εμφανιζεται.
Ποσο να του δωσω απο το τελευταιο φαρμακο που του εδωσα;
Δεν μπορει να μην τρωει τιποτα.Δεν εχει φαει τιποτα.
Τι να του δωσω;

----------


## jk21

εδινες τελικα  0.04  ml ( τα 4 απο τα 100 της συρριγκας  )  trisulmix ;  Aν ναι τοτε αυξησε σε  διπλασια δοση (πρωι απογευμα δηλαδη αντι μονο μια φορα )

και βαζε celestoderm πρωι απογευμα στην φλεγμονη . Διελυε κροκο καλα βρασμενου αυγου με το διαλλυμα almora και δινε στο στομα και αν εχεις και κρεμα νεοσσων δινε και απο αυτη ποτε ποτε

----------


## Pipi

Σε ποση ωρα περιπου να δινω αβγο και αλμορα?

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ειναι να ζητα το πουλακι τροφη . Οσο ζητα να του δινεις 

αν δεν ζητα , τοτε να δινεις almora σε νερο σκετο ειτε στο στομα ειτε να σταζει στα ρουθουνια

----------


## Pipi

Δεν ειμαι σπιτι.ειπα κατε μια ωρα να δινουν λιγο αβγο.κατε μισι-αλμορα.

----------


## jk21

αρκει να μην πιεζεται οταν ειναι φαγητο !

----------


## Pipi

Συνεχεια κοιμαται,δεν κουνιεται...δεν νομιζω
να την σωσει την αντιβιωση,ομως θα προσπαθω
βεβαια.πολυ τραβηξε η κακομοιρη...καρδια μου
Θα σκασει...

----------


## Pipi

Πηρα Raff εκτροφη για μικρα.εφαγε μιση συριγγα.
Ποσες φορες και τι ποσοτιτα να δινω?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω εμπειρια κατοχης ενος τετοιου πουλιου να ξερω τις ποσοτητες , ομως μπορω να σου πω οτι ως προς την κρεμα που θα δινεις , θα ειναι οση δεχεται . Αν δεχεται θα δινεις .Αν οχι μην το πιεζεις

----------


## Pipi

Απο 3 μερες εχει κατι σαν πιτυριδα.καπως ξεφλουδιζει
το δερμα της.μικρα κομματακια.ξερει κανεις απο τι ειναι?
Ειναι ξαπλα.δεν στεκεται ορθια.την γυρναω ωρες ωρες να
μην πιαστει.την πλενω,την βγαζουμε εξω για λιγο.καθε 4
ωρες την ταιζουμε,επιδη μονη της δεν τροει.νερο κατε μιση 
με μια ωρα.την κανω μασαζ στα ποδαρακια,γιατι καπως κρυα ειναι
αμα δεν τη σκεπαζω.μελανιαζει το δερμα στο μερος του στηθος της.
Στεναχωριεμαιιι....θελω να βοηθησω και δεν ξερω πως!?!το φαρμακο
πρωι και βραδυ οπως ειπαμε.

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βοηθησω ... αν και πιστευω οτι πια ειναι δυσκολο ετσι κι αλλιως , ισως η εικονα να βοηθουσε

----------


## Pipi

Οφφ,δεν κανει να ανεβαζω φωτο.δυσκολο το κανατε,γιατιιι...

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα κανει , απλα το photobucket εχει δημιουργησει προβλημα , στο imgur ειναι οκ

----------


## jk21

Ελαβα φωτο απο το πουλακι στο fb 

Πραγματι ειναι ασχημα ... δεν ξερω τι ειναι η πιτυριδα αλλα ενισχυσε το με μια πολυβιταμινη να εχει βιτ Α γιατι η ελλειψη της φερνει ξηροδερμια .Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχεις  ή οχι , παντως αν μπορεις  να του δωσεις και μικρη ποσοτητα λιωμενης σαρδελας θα το βοηθησει πολυ στη βιτ Α  



Συνεχισε την αγωγη και το ταισμα . Δινει μεγαλη μαχη το καημενο αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια

----------


## Pidgey

Κουράγιο... Να είσαι καλά για ότι κάνεις για το πουλάκι...  :sad: 

(Γράφε μας πως πάει οπότε μπορείς.)

----------


## Pipi

Κουραγιο εχω!!Ευχαριστω! Μονο να γινει καλα το
πουλακι μου!διστυχως τα ιδια ειναι. Απλα
σαν να ζωντανεψαν τα ματακια της.Εχει δυναμη
στα ποδια,ομως δεν μπορει να καθεται ορθια.
Δημιτρη,ποσο ακομα να δινω το φαρμακο?στην οδηγεια
γραφει 5 μερες.εμεις παμε πολυ παραπανω.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι το θεμα να δωσεις παραπανω απ τις 5 που πραγματι μπορεις να δωσεις ... απλα θα το ενισχυσεις μετα με βιταμινες 

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλεπουμε σοβαρη βελτιωση μετα απ τοσες μερες 

Θυμισε μου ποια απο τα augmentin και baytril εχει παρει στο παρελθον ; 

σε βιταμινες ποιες εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη και ποσο εχουμε δωσει στο παρελθον ;

----------


## Pipi

Πρεπει να παω σπιτι για να σου πω.
Δεν θυμαμαι ονομα.και αλλο: μπορω να 
δινω σουπες που κανω για τα σκυλια μου:
εχει λαχανικα,ρυζι,ψαρι(στο πουλακι βεβαια
πολυ λιγο),κοτοπουλο...τιποτα επικινδυνο?
Λιγο να την δυναμωσω,αδυνατησε.

----------


## Pipi

Και augmentin,kai baytryl εχει παρει.ξεχωριστα και μαζι.και εγω ζεχασα,τοσα φαρμακα
εχει πιει η κακομοιρη.να συνεχιζω με ηλεκτρολυτες η να δινω 
απλο νερο?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν νοιωθεις εντονο το κοκκαλο της καρινας του , μην δινεις 


με δεδομενο αυτο  για τον χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκο (τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι ειχες αντιβιογραμμα ) θελω να βρεις το tabernil gentamina  .Μεχρι να ερθει στα χερια σου δεν θα σταματησεις οτι δινεις  . Θα το βρεις ισως και σε πετσοπ εκει αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχει διαδικτυακα .Μονο το gentamicina οχι αλλο της εταιριας . θα μου θυμισεις το βαρος του πουλιου και θα βγαλεις μια νεα φωτο στο προβλημα που ειχε

----------


## Pipi

Δεν ξερω τι σημαινει καρινα,αλλα αν εννοεις το κοκκαλο 
στο στηθος μπροστα,ναι εχει πεταχτει το νιωθω.

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο . Ασε λιγες μερες γιατι φοβαμαι τη δεξτροζη που εχει ως προς τον γλυκαιμικο δεικτη  και δινεις ξανα μετα απο 4ημερο σε πιο αραιη δοση και πιο αραια ,εκτος αν οδηγηθει σε μεγαλυτερη καρινα οποτε θα δωσεις αναγκαστικα

----------


## Pipi

Το tabernil ακομα το ψαχνω.δεν μπορω να βρω πουτενα.
Το πουλακι τροει και πινει μονο του.ακουω και φωνη τηςδεν ειναι
ορθια ομως. Αυτα απο μας.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

στην αναζητηση βγαινει σε πολλα διαδικτυακα μαγαζια .Υποθετω πηρες και εχουν ελλειψη ;

----------


## Pipi

Ναι.παντου λενε οτι εχουν ελειψη!!νευριαζω...

----------


## Pidgey

Κάποιο νέο;

----------


## Pipi

τα ιδια.κανενα νεο.

----------


## Pipi

Παιδια,το πουλακι μου εγινε αστερακι.
Ετσι,ξαφνικα,δεν καταλαβα πως?!ετρωγε,επινε,
προσπαθουσε να σηκωθεί,τραγουδησε....τι εγινε,τιιιι....
Θα μας λείπει σε ολους πολυ!!!αααχ,αγαπη μου,γιατι εσυ?
Τι κακο εχεις κανει???

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα, το πάλεψε πολύ! Κι εσύ βοήθησες όσο μπορούσες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ο χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκος (aureus ) ειναι ατιμο μικροβιο ... παλεψες και συ και κεινο .Κριμα  ...

αν και εδειχνε ευαισθητος σε αρκετες ουσιες και εδωσες απο αυτες , δεν ηρθε το αποτελεσμα .Αν ησουν Αθηνα σιγουρα θα εβρισκες το gentamicina .Παντως εγω το ειχα δει και προσφατα στην πιο γνωστη αλυσιδα με φαρμακα .Αν εχεις ή θα εχεις στο χωρο σου παρομοια πουλακια , καλα ειναι να το βρεις απο τωρα να το εχεις αν χρειαστει

----------


## Pidgey

Αντίο...

----------


## Pipi

Δημητρη,πες μου με το Tabernil gentamicina δοσολογια για 200γρ πουλακι.

----------


## jk21

η γενικη δοσολογια ειναι 10 σταγονες σε 100 ml νερου  . Αν δωσεις δηλαδη μια σταγονα στα 10 ml και το πιει σε μια μερα , εισαι οκ για ηπια περιπτωση . Αν σου τυχει περιπτωση που το πουλακι ξαφνικα ειναι σαν ετοιμοθανατο , δωσε αρχικα τουλαχιστον περισσοτερο . Η γενταμυκινη κανονικα εχει χαμηλη απορροφηση εντερικα (δινεται ενδοφλεβια ) αλλα η εταιρια ενω το αναφερει , συγχρονως λεει οτι το σκευσμα ειναι οκ στη δοσολογια που δινει , ισως λογω καποιων εκδοχων που αυξανει την απορροφηση

----------


## Pipi

Καλησπέρα,το ένα μου ορτύκι κάνει αβγό χωρίς το τσόφλι,το σκληρό
απέξω,προς το λένε...τι είναι? Ασβέστιο και τα υπόλοιπα τα περνούν
κάθε μέρα από το κόκαλο της σουπιάς που δίνω.

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να λαμβανει ασβεστιο αλλα να μην το απορροφα   . Τα πουλια ειναι και σε εξωτερικο χωρο να τα χτυπα ο ηλιος εστω κανενα 20 λεπτο καθε μερα;  Μηπως δινεις σαν τροφη καποια τροφη με υπερβολικο φωσφορο ; αν τρωνε αρκετα σκουληκια απ το εδαφος , αυτα εχουν αρκετο και θελει να ενισχυονται σιγουρα και με ασβεστιο εξτρα αν δεν τρωνε απο το χωμα χαλικια κλπ  

Καλα ειναι να δωσεις ενα συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου με βιτ d3 (υπαρχουν στα φαρμακεια αν δεν εχεις σε ταμπλετες )  αλλα καμμια φορα υπαρχει και πιθανοτητα ορμονικων προβληματων για δημιουργια αυγων με μαλακο τσοφλι ή συμβαινει και σε νεαρα θηλυκα

----------


## Pipi

Τα πουλάκια μου έμειναν μόνο 4.ειναι μέσα στο σπίτι.
Από τότε που τα ποντίκια μου σκότωσαν αρκετά τα φοβάμαι.
Είναι σε μεγάλο κλουβί και δύσκολο μεταφέρετε μέσα έξω.
αρρα να δω για βιταμίνες.εχω το MAXIFORT.κανει ή να πάρω
άλλα.Δηνω μαρούλι, αγγούρι..

----------


## jk21

http://www.pharmaqua.gr/wp-content/u...3/MAXIFORT.pdf

Μια χαρα για βιτ d3 αλλα και αλλα στοιχεια , ομως ασβεστιο πρεπει να χορηγησεις .Πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο , εχει παμφθηνα ενα σωρο 

δες κυριως για mega calcium


https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/mai...s/mega-calcium


που εχει και γλυκονικο ασβεστιο που ειναι μορφη πιο αμεσα απορροφησιμη αν σου χρειαστει σε περιπτωση δυστοκιας

----------


## Pipi

Για σας,το ένα πουλάκι δεν έκανε αβγό πέντε μέρες.Χθες τα κακα
της ήταν μόνο αιμμα.Σημερα ήταν πιο λίγο.δινω ηλεκτρολύτες .έχω
ταμπερνιλ γενταμικινη,baytril 0.5,.πιο φάρμακο να δίνω?

----------


## jk21

μαλλον εσπασε αυγο μεσα του ή εχει μικροβιο που προκαλει αιμοραγιες ...

πρεπει να δουμε την κοιλια του 


δωσε ασβεστιο και gentamicina γιατι το baytril αντιδρα με το ασβεστιο

----------


## Pipi

Αρρα σωστά διάλεξα το φάρμακο.κατι έμαθα από εσένα Δημήτρη.ευχαριστω.τι να 
δεις την κοιλιά της δεν κατάλαβα? έχει όρεξη, πίνει νερό...

----------


## jk21

αν δεν υπηρχε υποψια δυστοκιας ,  θα προτιμουσα το baytril ( θεωρητικα μονο ισχυροτερο ) αλλα ειναι φθοριοκινολονη και εχει αντενδειξη σε παραλληλη χορηγηση ασβεστιου


προς το παρον μπορει να εχει ορεξη και να εχουμε θεμα στην πορεια ... Μπορει να μην ειχε δυστοκια αλλα αυγο χωρις τσοφλι να εχει μεινει μεσα της ( ή με μαλακο )

----------


## Pipi

Κουράστηκα να χάνω πουλιά.ομως τα λατρεύω.τα ορτύκια είναι υπέροχα
πλάσματα.τα μάτια τους είναι παιδικά... έχουν πλάκα... δίνω 3 σταγόνες
σε 30 μλ νερό.η δοσολογία καλά είναι?

----------


## jk21

Μεχρι να δουμε αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο , ναι ξεκινησε τοσο .Μετα αν ειναι κατι πολυ σοβαρο θα δουμε

----------

